# Privacy issues rear their ugly head, again.



## Son_of_Perdition (Dec 1, 2015)

Ya think it's not 1884?

Read more...


----------



## Mike (Dec 3, 2015)

You will always be watched if you use the Internet
or a mobile phone.

Mike.


----------

